# Step7 V5.2 SP1



## Martin Glarner (18 Juli 2003)

Hallo zusammen,
Das SP1 zur Step7 V5.2 ist da. 
Die Dateigrösse des Downlaods ist 99MB als nicht ganz 100. Hoffen wir das die Software 100% ist.

Ich arbeite übrigens immer noch mit der Version V5.1 SP6 
Gruss Martin

http://www4.ad.siemens.de/WW/llisap...lang=de&siteid=CSEUS&objid=16540057&caller=nl


----------



## Markus (19 Juli 2003)

danke!

verschieben wir mal nach "software"


----------



## tobkin (19 August 2003)

*Siemens Step7 Release 07/2003*

Jetzt Verfügbar:

Step 7 Professional Edition 12/2003

inkl.
V5.2 + SP1
S7-Graph 5.2 + SP4
S7-SCL 5.1 +SP4
S7-PLCSIM 5.2


Gruss Tobias


----------



## gonzom (12 September 2003)

*Re: Siemens Step7 Release 07/2003*

Hi @tobkin,



			
				tobkin schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt Verfügbar:
> Step 7 Professional Edition 12/2003 inkl.
> V5.2 + SP1
> S7-Graph 5.2 + SP4
> ...


und wo kriege ich die her ?? Gibt's es das auch als S7 Trainer Package ??

Wie zum Beispiel:
SIMATIC Software
STEP 7 Presales Edition 2003
(Trial Version mit 3 CDs)
30-Tage-Lizenz für STEP 7, S7-SCL, S7-GRAPH,
S7-PLCSIM, S7-HiGraph, CFC 

Greetz GonZO


----------

